# New to Ventura County; need info please



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

Finally I have arrived! Moved into a place in Oxnard near Gonzalez/Rose and will be working at the Navy base in Port Hueneme.

So I'm looking on general cycling info of the area. What are the good shops? What about nice routes? I love to climb so what's the quickest way up to those mountains I see all around me? Also will be looking for a new race team; which teams are good for aspiring Cat 3 racers? What about group rides?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Welcome to strawberry country!

I'd say the best climbing is in the Santa Monica Mountains. Go south on Hwy 1 from Point Mugu NAS (try going east on Fifth St. to Las Posas Rd, then south to Hwy. 1). Then look for climbs at Yerba Buena, Mulholland, or Encinal. Conejo Valley Cyclists' web sit has a number of good rides posted, although they all start in Thousand Oaks. http://www.cvcbike.org/ You can also go north on Hwy 1 to Carpenteria, then take Hwy 150 over Casitas Pass, then back down to Ventura on the bike path that runs parallel to Hwy 33. The Hwy 33/Hwy 150 loop through Ventura, Ojai, and Santa Paula will likely become a staple for you.

Amgen has a club focused on racing. http://www.velogen.org/ I think Camarillo Bike Co might also sponsor a team http://camarillobikeco.com/

There are a couple of well-stablished clubs in the area. Channel Islands Bike Club rides out of Ventura. http://www.cibike.org/ Conejo Valley Cyclists ride out of Thousand Oaks. Both clubs sponsor local centuries, organize weekly rides and away rides, and send groups to century rides in the area. I've foind them all to be friendly folks with riders of all skill levels.

Enjoy!

JSR


----------

